# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Packet dumper

## yamashi12

Hello,

I need some people to dump packets for me please.
Use this file : Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie!
Here is a virustotal scan : https://www.virustotal.com/file/2aae...is/1338929114/
3 matches but I was expecting it as I used a few tricks to not be detected by Guild Wars 2 !

Just launch loader.exe and then send me the files names "Packets-somenumber.log", I will only be able to see your mail address, your password is TLS encrypted so I can't do much.

Thanks

----------


## overture2112

What protections does gw2 have and how did you avoid them? I looked at the disassembly briefly and saw some calls to crypt32 that presumably encrypt the memory locations with your password and some TLS stuff for authentication like you said, but didn't see any obvious anti-cheat / anti-debugger stuff.

----------

